# ls7 swap me 06 sentra



## Tre Rittersdorf (Mar 14, 2019)

I have the motor I just need help finding the mounts to bolt it up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try these guys:

https://www.sikky.com/


----------

